# que Cristo vino



## Maroseika

¡Hola!

¿Que significa '*que Christo vino*' en la frase siguiente?

"...el marxismo es la teoría más avanzada en la interpretación científica de la historia, de la realidad y es sin duda, la más avanzada propuesta hacia el mundo que Cristo vino a anunciar aquí en la Tierra".

En particular, ¿si lo denota "la más avanzada propuesta ... desde Christo vino" o "es lа teoría ... que Christo vino a anunciar"?


----------



## hual

Hola Maroseika

No sé si interpreto bien tu pregunta. Admitiendo que la sintaxis de esta oración sea correcta, el único antecedente que puede tener el pronombre relativo "que" es _propuesta_, y no _teoría_.


----------



## Calambur

"es la más avanzada propuesta ... desde que Christo vino..."


----------



## hual

Calambur said:


> "es la más avanzada propuesta ... desde que Christo vino..."


Hola Calambur

No sé si habrás observado que si introducimos "desde", el resto de la oración queda incompleto: _"... que Cristo vino a anunciar aquí en la Tierra"._ ¿Qué vino a anunciar?


----------



## lady jekyll

Calambur said:


> "es la más avanzada propuesta ... desde que Christo vino..."



Me temo que la frase y, por consiguiente, su contenido son correctos  (aunque la idea esté mal expresada), mi querida Calambur. Son palabras literales de Chávez: fuente.


----------



## Calambur

hual said:


> Hola Calambur
> 
> No sé si habrás observado que si introducimos "desde", el resto de la oración queda incompleto: _"... que Cristo vino a anunciar aquí en la Tierra"._ ¿Qué vino a anunciar?


Hola, *Hual*:
Sí, lo tengo claro, pero lo puse así porque creo que *Maroseika* está preguntando por el sentido de la oración. 
Él puso dos oraciones (supongo que para que le digamos cuál se acerca al significado): "la más avanzada propuesta ... desde Christo vino" o "es lа teoría ... que Christo vino a anunciar". En fin, si es eso lo que pregunta, el significado es "desde que Cristo vino a la tierra *a* anunciar su teoría la nueva ley, el marxismo es la teoría que más se acerca a lo que Él propuso".


----------



## hual

lady jekyll said:


> Me temo que la frase es correcta , mi querida Calambur. Son palabras literales de Chávez: fuente.


Hola lady jekill

Te agradezco haber señalado la fuente, ya que en ella se puede observar que la palabra "propuesta", contenida en el mensaje inicial de este hilo, no existe. Aun así, el texto, al menos para mí, no es de los más claros.


----------



## Calambur

lady jekyll said:


> Me temo que la frase y, por consiguiente, su contenido son correctos  (aunque la idea esté mal expresada), mi querida Calambur. Son palabras literales de Chávez: fuente.


¡Ah!, no, no. No voy a leerme eso. Si interpreté mal la pregunta, corregidme, por favor.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según la frase (y a lo mejor lo dice en serio quien la dijo) el marxismo es la teoría más avanzada que Cristo vino a anunciar.


----------



## lady jekyll

hual said:


> Hola lady jekill
> 
> Te agradezco haber señalado la fuente, ya que en ella se puede observar que la palabra "propuesta", contenida en el mensaje inicial de este hilo, no existe. Aun así, el texto, al menos para mí, no es de los más claros.



Por supuesto, la idea no está bien expresada. Aunque viene a decir que Cristo ya anunció hace 2.000 años la teoría que plantearían más tarde Engels y Marx. Algo así como que Cristo es en realidad el padre del marxismo.



Calambur said:


> ¡Ah!, no, no. No voy a leerme eso. Si interpreté mal la pregunta, corregidme, por favor.


 
Jejeje. No hace falta que te lo leas . Sólo lo puse para que vierais que no vale incluir el "desde" ya que cambiaría por completo el contenido de la oración.

Saludos


----------



## Arpin

la más avanzada propuesta del mundo que Cristo anunció


----------



## Calambur

Al fin tuve que leerlo, dice:


> "Por primera vez asumo del marxismo, como asumo el cristianismo y bolivarianismo. *El marxismo es la teoría más avanzada* en la interpretación científica de la historia, de la realidad y es sin duda *la más avanzada hacia el mundo que Cristo vino a anunciar en la Tierra*", indicó.


Y yo lo sigo entendiendo así:


Calambur said:


> "desde que Cristo vino a la tierra a anunciar su teoría la nueva ley, el marxismo es la teoría que más se acerca a lo que Él propuso".


Edito. Lo que Cristo anunció no era una teoría sino la nueva ley.


----------



## Maroseika

hual said:


> Hola lady jekill
> 
> Te agradezco haber señalado la fuente, ya que en ella se puede observar que la palabra "propuesta", contenida en el mensaje inicial de este hilo, no existe. Aun así, el texto, al menos para mí, no es de los más claros.


La palabra "propuesta" sí se contiene en las fuentes diferents, e.g. http://www.silobreaker.com/chvez-se-proclama-marxista-5_2263164370164908071. 
No sé, cuál de ellas es la más auténtica, yo intentaba a distinguir el texto original en el YouTube pero en vano.
Por sí o por no, lo que me interesaba era si lo es realmente possible expresar la idea de 'desde" de esa manera - como 'que', o tal construcción no es algo más que el lenguaje popular o ignorante.


----------



## hual

Maroseika:

De ser esta última la versión correcta, sigue en pie mi primera respuesta. Sin embargo, te repito que el enunciado no es de los más felices.


----------



## Södertjej

Yo entiendo "el marxismo es la propuesta más que más se aproxima al mundo que anuncio Cristo".

Cristo anunció un mundo de igualdad entre los hombres. De todas las propuestas sociales que se han ido elaborando, el marxismo sería la que más se acerca (aproxima hacia) al mundo que anunció Cristo.


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> ¡Ah!, no, no. No voy a leerme eso. Si interpreté mal la pregunta, corregidme, por favor.


Totalmente de acuerdo. 


Södertjej said:


> Cristo anunció un mundo...


Yo también entiendo que el antecedente de ese "que" (_que vino a anunciar_) es *mundo*. 
Para mí lo peor redactado es "...la más avanzada _propuesta hacia_ el mundo..."


----------



## Södertjej

La frase tiene su telenguendengue, no digo que no. 

Yo entiendo que al usar avanzar quiere decir la propuesta que más se aproxima a ese mundo descrito por Cristo. *Avanza hacia *ese objetivo de igualdad y es la que más lejos llega en esa dirección. Esto deducido por lógica, no porque me parezca la mejor manera de decirlo (quizá en sueco sí usaría una estructura así).


----------



## Namarne

OK, algo avanza hacia, pero ¿se dice que algo es avanzado hacia...?  Bueno, ya se entiende la idea, pero el telend...guengue es muy grande.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Leyendo la frase otra vez, veo que también se puede interpretar que el marxismo es la propuesta que más se acerca a lo que Cristo vino a anunciar.


----------



## Södertjej

Namarne said:


> OK, algo avanza hacia, pero ¿se dice que algo es avanzado hacia...?


No, en español no creo que se diga así, pero sí se dice avanzar hacia algo, y por ahí puede haber una explicación (que no justificación) para ese uso.


----------



## lady jekyll

Si Namarne, Calambur y Södertjej están de acuerdo con que el "que" se refiere a "mundo" y no a "propuesta", entonces debo decir que he errado de lleno en mi interpretación... 

PD: Sí, Toño, ahora yo también veo esa posibilidad, y sería más lógica (me dejé llevar por la frase siguiente del texto y por el conocido fanatismo de Chávez).


----------



## ManPaisa

> "...el marxismo es la teoría más avanzada en la interpretación científica de la historia, de la realidad y es sin duda, la más avanzada propuesta hacia el mundo que Cristo vino a anunciar aquí en la Tierra".


La única manera de leer ese texto sin tener que cambiarlo o añadirle palabras, es con _mundo _como antecedente de _que_. 

En otras palabras:  La propuesta del marxismo se parece mucho al mundo que Cristo vino a a anunciar.


----------



## hual

Después de leer las respuestas de todos, yo también veo, o mejor dicho entreveo, la posibilidad de que el antecedente del pronombre relativo "que" sea "mundo".


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Qué discusión más bizantina! Estaba clarísimo que _mundo_ era el antecedente de _que_ (sustantivo y precediendo inmediatamente al relativo: más claro, agua). No es que Chávez sea un Castelar, pero tampoco habla por señas o a lo Toro Sentado.


----------



## lady jekyll

XiaoRoel said:


> ¡Qué discusión más bizantina! Estaba clarísimo que _mundo_ era el antecedente de _que_ (sustantivo y precediendo inmediatamente al relativo: más claro, agua). No es que Chávez sea un Castelar, pero tampoco habla por señas o a lo Toro Sentado.



¡Tampoco te pases! ¡Tanto como clarísimo!! ¿!"propuesta hacia el mundo"?!  El "hacia" es el que encierra ambigüedad.


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> ¡Qué discusión más bizantina! Estaba clarísimo que _mundo_ era el antecedente de _que_ (sustantivo y precediendo inmediatamente al relativo: más claro, agua). No es que Chávez sea un Castelar, pero tampoco habla por señas o a lo Toro Sentado.



Muy buena.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

> ¿!"propuesta hacia el mundo"?!  El "hacia" es el que encierra ambigüedad.


No veo la ambigüedad. _Hacia_ indica el sentido de la dirección de un movimiento en general, de una mirada, *de una tendencia*, *de un cambio de posición*.
Quizás la combinación de _propuesta_ con _hacia_ no sea muy feliz, estilísticamente hablando, pero no es ninguna burrada ni una majadería. ¡Peores las larga el académico Reverte! 
Sin entrar en política (¡líbrenme los dioses olímpicos de hacerlo en este foro limpio!), creo que ante Chávez, por los comentarios que vi más de una vez escritos por aquí (y por allá), hay mucho prejuicio, y esto enturbia el análisis lingüístico que es de lo que aquí se trata.


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que lo que quedaba poco claro es decir "avanzada propuesta hacia..." en lugar que "propuesta que avanza hacia...". Un coche que avanza no tiene por qué ser un coche avanzado.


----------



## lady jekyll

XiaoRoel said:


> No veo la ambigüedad. _Hacia_ indica el sentido de la dirección de un movimiento en general, de una mirada, *de una tendencia*, *de un cambio de posición*.
> Quizás la combinación de _propuesta_ con _hacia_ no sea muy feliz, estilísticamente hablando, pero no es ninguna burrada ni una majadería. ¡Peores las larga el académico Reverte!
> Sin entrar en política (¡líbrenme los dioses olímpicos de hacerlo en este foro limpio!), creo que ante Chávez, por los comentarios que vi más de una vez escritos por aquí (y por allá), hay mucho prejuicio, y esto enturbia el análisis lingüístico que es de lo que aquí se trata.



Ahora, lo veo, Xiao, perfectamente claro, sí, señor. Me ha costado pero al final lo he pillado -alabado sea Dios-. Primero me confundió el "hacia". Y luego el verbo anunciar, que se puede aplicar en los dos sentidos: anunciar una propuesta o anunciar un mundo.

Gracias. (Con mi comentario sobre Chávez no pretendí ofender a nadie.)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues tampoco veo el problema (aunque estilísticamente yo no lo haría así), ya que lo que establece con la _estructura repetitiva_ _en *quiasmo*_ (_"teoría más avanzada… avanzada propuesta_") es unir el concepto de marxismo y cristianismo ante un _público que no es de letrados_. Es _efectivo_ en lo que en retórica se llama discurso partidario. Recordemos que este recurso es muy abundante en las _paremias_ y en la _fraseología popular. _


----------



## Södertjej

Yo no lo entiendo como teoría avanzada, sino teoría que avanza en esa dirección, de ahí el ejemplo del coche. Es decir, esa teoría plantea o desarrolla las premisas necesarias para recorrer el camino hacia ese objetivo final. Y para eso la teoría no tiene por qué ser avanzada en sí misma. 

Jamás pensé que dedicaría medio minuto de mi vida a analizar las frases imposibles de Chávez.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los mensajes lingüísticos son interesantes _per se_. ¡Pues no te cuento las horas que tuve que dedicar, por mis estudios, a zarandajas teológicas y a otras cosas peores!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ToñoTorreón said:


> Según la frase (y a lo mejor lo dice en serio quien la dijo) el marxismo es la teoría más avanzada que Cristo vino a anunciar.


Hola Toño.
No estoy de acuerdo con tu interpretación, ( será porque estaba tempranoen la mañana enfrascada en una lectura sobre hermenéutica).

En fin, a mi me parece que lo que quiso decir Chavez es que según él, el marxismo es la teoría mas avanzada hacia el mundo que cristo vino a anunciarnos, no que cristo vino a anunciar el marxismo y mucho menos que era su aporte más avanzado.

Saludos cordiales
RM

( disculpa Toño, leí muy tarde tu segundo post) que decidan los Mod, si me borran...


----------



## XiaoRoel

> En fin, a mi me parece que lo que quiso decir Chavez es que según él, el marxismo es la teoría mas avanzada hacia el mundo que cristo vino a anunciarnos, no que cristo vino a anunciar el marxismo y mucho menos que era su aporte más avanzado.


 Perdonen la autocita:


> ya que lo que establece con la _estructura repetitiva_ _en *quiasmo*_ (_"teoría más avanzada… avanzada propuesta_") es unir el concepto de marxismo y cristianismo ante un _público_


----------

